# I found a cure after 5 years!



## K Bone (Jul 26, 2011)

Well, not exacly a cure, but a treatment that leads to a MUCH happier life. My symptoms went from severe to mild with the odd day in a blue moon where I get harsh symptoms. Here's my story:I'm 24. My IBS and acid reflux started when I was 20. It first started with the acid reflux which was so severe to the point where I was coughing up food particles and stomache acid. It also felt like there was a lump growing inside my throat. Then my IBS started and I had all the severe symptoms. I won't go into detail as I know that you guys know what I'm talking about from your own experiences.Doctors did all the neccessary tests and told me there was nothing wrong with me and I have IBS. They told me what not to eat and gave me some stuff called iberogast (which helps A LOT for gas and bloating) and basically said wait it out. So I did. For 2 years I stayed away from the foods I wasn't suppose to eat. My symptoms got slightly better and I got used to it.Then I met my girlfriend. She's a vegetarian and a health junkie so naturally I started eating healthy too. I eventually cut meat and seafood out of my diet. I felt a million times better. My symptoms went from severe to moderate.Then I met someone who had IBS and was seeing a homeopathic doctor that treated him and he's cured after 2 years of seeing her. I went to her. She took 4 samples of blood and analyzed them under the microscope which I viewed on a monitor. We discovered I don't have the proper digestive enzymes and other things (I don't remember, it was quite technical) to digest meat and most foods. We also discovered I have bacteria in my blood that's attacking all the muscle tissue in my organs which according to her, is causing the imbalance in my digestive system and my chronic headache/sinus problems. She put me on a VERY specific diet which I have to stay on for life and gave me medication and laser treatment. 3 months later my symptoms are now mild. There are days where I'm border line normal again. My stool is now solid and healthy looking, I'm some what regular. No more diahrea or constipation. The only symptoms I have are bloating, gas, and the urge to go all the time. No cramping either!For those of you that read my long story, go to a nutritionist or wellness center. They will do more for you than a doctor ever will.


----------



## fan78 (Jul 29, 2011)

hi kbone,im happy to hear that your ibs is slowly going away. I have to agree that doctors cant do anything about it. in my case, im still having it now after four years of suffocating.. well its goin to be 5 yrs now..Just wondering, you did mention headache and sinus at the same time. was it bcause of the the ibs? that causing it? because im having a constant headache that i cant take it anymore...it feel like im having brain hemmorage at the same time... lost of balace and concentration..did u feel that too? I went to the doctor and he said that it is bcause of my ibs... i dont get it.. i dont see any relations between ibs and headache. it has been for 6 months now..did u experienced this thing before?glad to hear that your ibs is cured..


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I know it is important to remember it isn't always the foods we eat, although I am also reactive to some types of food and not others; but it is important to note that foods can be the primary or secondary cause for our problems. Lucky for you that you found a vegetarian girlfriend and an inquiring doctor. I am so happy for you.Mark


----------



## Becky0000 (Mar 28, 2010)

fan78 said:


> hi kbone,im happy to hear that your ibs is slowly going away. I have to agree that doctors cant do anything about it. in my case, im still having it now after four years of suffocating.. well its goin to be 5 yrs now..Just wondering, you did mention headache and sinus at the same time. was it bcause of the the ibs? that causing it? because im having a constant headache that i cant take it anymore...it feel like im having brain hemmorage at the same time... lost of balace and concentration..did u feel that too? I went to the doctor and he said that it is bcause of my ibs... i dont get it.. i dont see any relations between ibs and headache. it has been for 6 months now..did u experienced this thing before?glad to hear that your ibs is cured..


From your other post I see that you suffer from anxiety, panic attacks and depression. I do too although I'm much better now.It definitely has affected my IBS condition. When I'm calm my stomach feels much better. With regard to you headaches, dizziness, loss of balance. I have had that many times too and it's always been caused by my anxiety. Apparently it's quite a comon symptom of anxiety.Maybe if you treat your anxiety you'll find that alot of your other symptoms will disappear.


----------



## jacky swift (Aug 6, 2011)

Hope this may help you it helped my mum back to normal. This is one of the blogs I read and sent to my mum who said this was her, she actually cried when she read it and said she was beginning to worry it was all in her head. Review by CarolynI have been suffering from diarrhea since I was 18 y...ears old. It started not long after I was prescribed a pretty nasty antibiotic, and the doctor at the time told me to eat yoghurt and I would be OK. Later that year I went to a gastroenterologist who basically gave me a lower colonoscopy and told me all was OK and that I should see a psychologist as it was obviously all in my head. After that, I gave up trying to get help.I suffered with the condition, which got worse and worse at the age of around 33 following a particularly stressful time, for over 20 years. Explosive diarrhea, particularly after eating, weekly (at least) accidents, planning my routes according to where I knew public toilets were, being too scared to leave home on numerous occasions, wearing sanitary pads just in case, not eating at all during the day, going through packets and packets of Imodium each week etc etc, until I just couldn't do it any more. I finally decided, at age 39, that I was going to go back to a doctor, and not give up until I had an answer.I ended up being referred to a new gastroenterologist, who immediately did a full colonoscopy. I remember sobbing and sobbing when he told me it was clear! I was so disappointed that I didn't have an answer. We then started a food diary, to no avail. There was no pattern, except that it usually happened within 15 to 30 minutes of eating anything - and accidents were getting more and more common.It was then he suggested Questran. I remember the first day I took it, I took my kids to the beach to have fish and chips, and made sure that we were right next to the public loo for when the inevitable explosion occurred. I remember looking nervously at the loo, hoping that it was empty when I needed it, waiting...waiting...waiting...and nothing happened! On day one of taking Questran, it had an effect!I have now been taking Questran for over three years, and it is my lifesaver! I don't mind taking it one bit - it isn't the most pleasant experience, but it has given me my life back.One big thing here is that I am one of the few who hasn't had a gallbladder removal! It just happened. So, if you are reading this and you are thinking you don't fit the bill because you still have your gallbladder, think again. It can happen to anyone!Try this web link for more info http://www.irritable-bowel-syndrome.ws/questran.htm


----------

